# is she a full Chi?



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey I'm just curious to what everyone thinks of my "Chihuahua". When I got her I was told she was a Chihuahua but I'm thinking she might be mixed with something. Just thought I'd get opinions from Chi owners. So what does everyone think, full Chi or not? If you think she's mixed with something, what is it that you think she's mixed with? I've had her for almost five years so I could care less if she's a mutt but I'm just curious to what people think of her 

Here's a few pictures:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Marie, she is beautiful, and looks all Chi to me. 
SUCH sweet eyes she has, aww!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I was wondering, what makes you think she is a mix? Something about her temperament or her look?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

She looks full chi to me too! Beautiful girl!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would say full Chi too. She looks a lot like my Harley.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you! 

Nothing in particular. Just EVERYONE asks me what she is when I take her out and when I say "Chihuahua" they give me a weird/confused look. The only thing temperament wise that confuses me is that she has a pretty high prey drive! She LOVES to Chase small animals and her hair often stands up on her back and she stares at the animal with a real intense stare. It also takes a lot of self control for her not to chase my cat.

What's weird is she doesn't react to all animals like that though lol.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She's beautiful! I'm no chi expert, but from the pix I can see what you mean. In some pix, I would say definitely 100% chi and in others . . .maybe a mix, but if so, very very small amount. She looks like she has very soft fur!!
What a sweetie!


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

She's a stunner looks like a pure chi to me.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

she is lovely...looks 100 % chi to me.....

I have one girl who loves to chase squirrels and birds etc....the other two could care less.....


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*I agree, she looks like full Chihuahua to me as well. She is a very pretty girl with very expressive eyes. *


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She looks full chi to me just not bred to standard...her color is recessive black (no tan) with white markings, and that is a 'normal' color in chis.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Shes beautiful and looks just like a chihuahua to me


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

She's lovely. I think it's because people who don't know Chihuahuas seem to have this idea of a small, very short haired Chihuahau and don't realise just how much variation there is in the breed. That's one of the reasons why I love them. Each one looks like an individual.


----------



## okchic (May 4, 2012)

Looks like a Chi. Very pretty!!


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks like a full Chi too me but I am no expert. People don't think Lacey is a full Chi because she is on the bigger side (7 lbs). But she has papers ect. 

Most people when they think Chi they think 4 lb tan dog. Alot of people have no idea about color and size variation. 

I used to get the same thing with my Cocker Spaniel (RIP). She was on the smaller side. And people constantly insisted she was a Cockapoo. But she was another one I knew for a fact was purebred. She was just a puppymill rescue and badly bred.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

she looks chi to me! sooooo adorable!!!!


----------



## ChiliMonsters (Jun 28, 2012)

it's hard to tell for the photos. but i have seen pedigree chis with multi ch pedigrees that looks like chihuahua mix and I have seen non pedigree chi's that looks like champions. 

She's not a show chihuahua, but she dosen't look like a mix to me


----------

